# Dottie's puppies are 3 weeks old!



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wanted to post some pics of Dottie's pups. Several dogs on this forum are related to Dottie. She is the Dam of Bandit, Hillary and Doozie (others too but I'm not sure if their owners on on this list). She is also Austin's Granddam.

The sire of this litter is CH. Bydand Joliet Jake. Both Dottie and Jake have CHIC numbers and their health tests can be found at OFA.

There are 5 puppies here...............Phantom (the black/white faced bitch), 2 black puppies and 2 puppies with white stripes on their heads.

I'm not trying to sell you pups.........just thought you might need to get your fix of puppy pics.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Greg, your puppies are beautiful!! I love Phantom's face! How unusual. Very pretty! They all are adorable. Do you have names for all of them?
At what age are they going to new homes? Keeping any of them?

Love the pics!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I think Kimberly gave them some names...............But I can't keep them straight.

We aren't keeping any of these. We kept a bitch from our last Jake X Trixie litter and plan on keeping a bitch from our upcoming Jake X Dee Dee litter as well. I'm kicking around breeding Trixie to Zorro next time and may keep something from that too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kimberly gave them some names? LOL!!
Do you want me to find that list again?


> Andrew, Lloyd and Webber are other fun ideas.
> 
> Male names in the cast:
> Raoul (love interest)
> ...


Which ones did you guys choose?


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, we'll make Raoul the black dog who looks just like Jake. We'll call the two dogs with the white stripes Firmin and Andre. We'll call the bitch with the half white face Phantom and the other all black bitch can be Carlotta. 

See I knew Kimberly had great names for them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg,

Thanks for sharing your precious babies and definitely post more pics.  I just love, love looooove Phantom. I actually just showed the pic to hubby to which he rolled his eyes and told me I am on a puppy moratorium indefinitely...sigh.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OH MY, they are adorable! Thanks for sharing and keep those pictures coming. I think it is fun to hear how all these dogs are related.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Greg: Thanks for sharing the pictures, totally adorable, Kimberly you are so good at names! Love them all.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Greg, you're too easy.

Julia, your husband's comment made me laugh. Have you been showing him a lot of puppy pictures lately?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

I've been showing him pictures all the time!!! But the man has got an iron will of late and I've got a bad case of MHS.  So, at this point I am forced to live vicariously through all your wonderful puppies.


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

Julia,

If you show hubby real baby pictures, maybe he won't roll his eyes at the puppies! Just a thought.

Great pictures Greg and don't forget Jazz on the family lines!

Vicki


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

oh yeah, can't forget Jazz! Dang, Dottie's got her whole crew here .....

I guess that's how she rolls


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

vfeldman said:


> Julia,
> 
> If you show hubby real baby pictures, maybe he won't roll his eyes at the puppies! Just a thought.
> 
> Vicki


That wouldn't work, we already have two teenagers, so you can't scare him with prospect of babies, as they aren't happening anymore.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, they're all simply adorable. I especially love Phantom! I love that half 'n half going on in her face!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

*That was so much fun let's do it again!*

Here are assorted puppy pics.

In the first pic, two of the puppies are Doozie and Hillary (although which 2 I have no clue). The white dog is Trixie, Bandit has her back to us and in the background is Dottie.










Trixie posing for the camera









Bandit showing with Barb









More of Bandit









Trixie posing again


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

*and again!*

Our beloved Bandit at 6 mos.









Now that's a room full of pups! The black pups are again Doozie and Hillary......Bandit is there with Trixie and Jake is up front trying to hide from the camera.









Hillary doing her show pose at a very young age









Bandit again









Hillary & Doozie's brother Rhett back from being neutered. Poor guy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now if that doesn't feed our puppy addiction, I don't know what does!!  Cute, cute, CUTE!! I love Trixie's face. What a sweetheart! 

Rhett is gorgeous! He has a beautiful stance - especially with that Superman underwear! He should be named Captain Underpants! lol

Love the names too! You and Kimberly crack me up! LOL


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice litter Greg! Phantom is definately one of a kind.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Phantom of the Opera related: If you go to my page 3 of pictures in the Gallery there is a picture of the lady playing Madame Giry in Phantom on Broadway with one of our puppies backstage while she is waiting to go on. To find it type "Twinkle" in the search box for the Gallery and then when the pic of Twinkle comes up look for the link under the picture to (see this user's Gallery) and go to page 3. We thought it was pretty cool. That was taken in '04 and that pup now has a long list of plays being a backstage dog.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

now that's sweet!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Pictures Greg, thanks for the puppy fix. But my MHS is getting worse.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg,

Thanks for the pics and for feeding my addiction.  I think I need a Havanese Anonymous support group.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Greg. what great pictures. I want phantom! I want the little one underneath her too. while we're at it- I will take the sultry trixie, and the handsome rhett as well. Oh why not? If I jump from 2 Havs to 10 will that cure my MHS? Is Rhett considered blue?


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks. We have a nice family of dogs here. Now that Jake is in his cords, I'll try to take a picture of him and post it. 

I'm not sure what Rhett is. I suspect he's turning blue. But he didn't go thru his "red" stage so I'm not quite sure. Plus I'm only rarely around him.....so who knows what he looks like now. That pic is almost a year old


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Greg, be very careful with Missy. If she believes Rhett is blue and finds out his address, you may be getting a call that he's disappeared from home. 

Tom, that's a really neat photo! It took a little work to find it, but I did get to it. What a dramatic photo! I think this link is a shortcut directly to it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW! I'm in doggie heaven! The pictures are scrumpteous! yummy! Your're triggering everyones MHS to act up all over again, and just when it felt like things were settling down! You have some beautiful puppies there and I love the name and face for Phamtom. How striking will THAT look when she is grown! Please do send a pic of Jake in his cords. I would lokve to see that.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*BRAGGING RIGHTS!!!*

Those Pix are adorable.....

and just so everyone knows - that cute little Bandit is...............

*AUSTIN's MOMMY!!!!!!!!*

Now am I lucky or what!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg, thanks for the pics. Your pups are great!
Trixie looks just like my Kodi with that very wavy hair. Does she mat easily? Kodi does, but not as much as when he was blowing coat. I had to shave him down then.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Nope. She barely mats at all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lucky you, Greg.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Yup. In the spirit of honesty, she used to mat. But after her first litter she gained some weight and changed coats. Now she's nice and silky and doesn't mat often.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pictures Greg. Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Greg said:


> Several dogs on this forum are related to Dottie. She is the Dam of Bandit, Hillary and Doozie (others too but I'm not sure if their owners on on this list). She is also Austin's Granddam.


Hey Greg, are you not forgetting one very important offspring????
Ummm like maybe the Handsome cutie patootie CRU who owns Dawna????
Dawna was like the second person who joined the forum! ( me being the first) She is the one who keeps most of the spammers away. She BANS them for life! She is a treasure...have yall met?

HAHA Im giving you a hard time. Perhaps if we saw MORE PHOTOS of Cru...we would not forget.... Um Dawna.....


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

yup I totally forgot about Cru. He was the original "Flame." My son seems to name one puppy out of each litter Flame. 

Dawna's the one who told me of the website and urged me to join. I hadn't seen her on here so I thought she had stopped visiting.........Sorry Dawna.

So let's see some pictures of Cru! I've got a couple.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

*Ok How bout some pics of Cru and his Mom*

This is Cru as a puppy









and again as a pup









And of course their mom


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So many great pictures, Greg!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awwwww the original Flame, I love it!!!! He was such a cute puppy!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Gerg,

Cru was an absolutely adorable puppy, such a baby face.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

:flame: I found a smilie for Cru.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah Dawna, where are your more recent pix of Cru??? :blabla:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not sure I can keep reading the HF in makes me want another new baby and I am not ready to totally support myself :frusty: :fencing: (LOL) if you know what I mean. Smarty is only 14 weeks but seems so big compared to all the new puppies.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Perfect Flame/Cru smiley, Melissa!

What.... Halloween pics aren't recent?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's right - Halloween was last year, chicky!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

so get some up


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

sigh. this perfectionism thing really holds me up. 
give me a few minutes and let me find some 'adequate' ones. lol


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

okay, somebody tell me where the 'upload photos' button went??
it's been so long I can't remember how to do it!!:jaw:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Go Advanced, Manage attachments


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

well.....Thanks Debbie!!! I coulda sworn there used to be an 'upload' button somewhere else. Don't tell Melissa, she'll take away my moderator magic wand. LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dawna - your boys are beautiful, or should I say handsome!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok you slid by with the Christmas one, its STILL last year, but its so darn cute it doesn't matter. I love Taw! And the stair one, LOVE It, I dont think I ever saw that one. And of ofcourse I love the one with your sock. hehe. 

I know this thread is about Gregs new puppies, but since we didnt have a forum with Cru was a puppy, this hijack is ok. :flame:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Julia!! 

That is just really a staged Christmas photo shoot, Melissa, it was yesterday morning. (fib fib fib)
The one on the stairs is the most recent. Maybe a month ago. (not fibbing)

This thread WAS about Dottie's puppies and Cru IS a Dottie puppy even though Greg royally dissed him.:suspicious: lol

Dawna


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dawna....love all the photos of your boy! He's so handsome!!hoto: :bump2:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, such beautiful photos - I love puppy pics!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Bandit's brother sure looks nice. Thanks Dawna. That cowboy sure looks like he likes that dog


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dawna, Cru is a cutie pie!!! Love the pic of him with the sock! lol Very nice photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Greg, that dog likes the cowboy, too. It's a pretty funny sight around our house sometimes when all the guys come in from riding or roping and look like a bunch of dusty characters from a John Wayne movie playing with some little hoppy, foofoo dogs. It's a mental pic for ya. 
Tell Dottie her kid says hey, and her new puppies are CUTE!!
Dawna


----------

